# How would I build a height adjuster for a Pendant?



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Was thinking ( know this was posted a while back )
Pully system of some sort possibly?
I want to have height flexability for this Tank.....

Any Suggestions????


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

when you say pendant, are you reffering to a suspended light? Also, does the appearance matter, ie show or what?


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes,
Suspended from Ceiling.....

Location in my office..
There is a Black Cord that will be coming down so.....


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok, I'm good at DIY stuff, so I've been thinking and I'd like to have just a few more details, such as: how heavy is the fixture? Width of the fixture? How high is the ceiling, and about what range of adjustment are you looking for, ie 12" or so for maintenance?


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, the Pendant is rather light maybe 10 lbs .....

Standard 8' on the Ceiling...

1' or more on height adjustment..

I am seeing some sort of pully or could go with some
chain links maybe??????


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

well, in the tank in my basement, 10G, I have a rather heavy, home built fixture on the ceiling. I have 2 large 'C' hooks for hanging bicycles on and bought a 20' dog tie down chain for about $3. I cut the chain to the lenght how I wanted it for the lowest hanging position and when I want to raise it, I simply grab one end of the chain in each hand. No biggie, but my fixture is about 20 pounds. It works great. I was asking all theose questions since I wasn't sure if you wanted it to look really nice, or just 'chains' hanging from the ceiling. You can also cover the chain with non-transparent hose if you want it to look clean, leaving a link or so exposed for your hanging position selection.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

So how did you thread the Cord through the Links in the chain?

I was thinking along the same lines.. Can you open up
the Links? I have a Plug already on the end so I can not
really thread the Line through..


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine is plugged in a power strip that's mounted on the table that the aquarium is on, so the cord doesn't have to go up through the chain. If you wanted to thread it through the chain somehow, cut off the plug on the cord and buy a replacement plug at a hardware store and reconnect it. If the light came with a 2 prong plug, get a 2 prong replacement, of it's a 3 prong including grounding prong, get the 3 prong replacement, they're really cheap. Don't cut the links in the chain as it will be a real pain and it will also weaken the links that are cut/bent.


----------



## mrditty (Feb 7, 2005)

This is what I used http://www.specialty-lights.com/750000.html purchaced at home depot I attached it to the canopy with T-nuts It is extreamly easy to ajust and to raise up out of the way to work in the aquarium. My canopy is 12" by 84" weighs around 40lbs (est) and the 2 cables suppot it very well. http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mrditty2001/detail?.dir=/e985&.dnm=2dc8.jpg&.src=ph This is the second coming of this canpoy and it is still a work in progress


----------

